# let's talk about pink tranlien



## baodai (Dec 28, 2010)

enjoy
Baodai


----------



## likespaphs (Dec 28, 2010)

neat!


----------



## SlipperKing (Dec 29, 2010)

Hummm....nice stuff!


----------



## JeanLux (Dec 29, 2010)

Wow, some unusual color for a tranl.!!! Jean


----------



## TyroneGenade (Dec 29, 2010)

Now thats a tran I could like.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 29, 2010)

One each, thank you!


----------



## baodai (Dec 29, 2010)

NYEric said:


> One each, thank you!



NYEric,
You need to upgrade so you can use macro len then you can visit me this vietnamese new year. Alot mosquito orchid that you can't capture with regular len
BD


----------



## NYEric (Dec 29, 2010)

Yes, I'll take a few trias and others if you have the chance, I'll get a new lens then, thanks!


----------



## Shiva (Dec 29, 2010)

I like that!


----------



## goldenrose (Dec 29, 2010)

:clap: NEAT!!! :drool::drool:
Eric - are you taking orders as long as you'll be there?


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Dec 29, 2010)

I keep telling Eric that I'm in for a road trip, but he never calls.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 29, 2010)

Argh! Sorry Bob, we could have gone to Piping Rock together.


----------



## biothanasis (Dec 29, 2010)

I cannot decide which one I like more...!!!


----------



## NYEric (Dec 29, 2010)

Take the pink, it's a less common color.


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Dec 29, 2010)

Very nice flowers. I have to say I like the pink one the best.


----------



## tenman (Dec 29, 2010)

Yummy!


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 29, 2010)

I wouldn't hesitate to take the pink one.


----------



## smartie2000 (Dec 30, 2010)

I do prefer pink  prettier


----------



## toddybear (Dec 30, 2010)

very cute!


----------



## Potterychef (Dec 30, 2010)

WOW, I like that! D


----------



## Jorch (Dec 30, 2010)

It's special! I like it a lot more than the regular brown color tranli!


----------



## Mrs. Paph (Dec 31, 2010)

Yummy! I love it! Love both color variations really - it's a bit like barbigerum and related - the variations make the colors that much more interesting to see!


----------



## McPaph (Jan 1, 2011)

I really like these guys. I would definitely take the pink one if I could have one. Great job.


----------



## baodai (Jan 7, 2011)

Now, let's see if we can mass product this one. Oh, wait .... CITES can products it faster than we can.
BD


----------



## NYEric (Jan 8, 2011)

get another and flask the product.


----------



## GuRu (Jan 8, 2011)

Sorry, I missed this thread so far and I'm impressed of the colouration of this tranlieanum. :drool::drool::drool:
But I personally wouldn't call this colour pink.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 8, 2011)

pink, or red.


----------



## GuRu (Jan 8, 2011)

NYEric said:


> pink, or red.


Reddish


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 8, 2011)

Pink is a light value of red. Take red pigment, add white, and you have pink. Pigment color theory 101.


----------



## GuRu (Jan 9, 2011)

SlipperFan said:


> Pink is a light value of red. Take red pigment, add white, and you have pink. Pigment color theory 101.


Dot, perhaps the imagination of pink are different between me and you.
The English Wikipedia says and I cite :
+++++"Pink is a mixture of red and white. The use of the word for the color we know today as pink was first recorded in the late 17th century.[2]

Although the pink is roughly considered just as a tint of red,[3][4][5]* in fact most variations of pink lie between red, white and magenta colors. This means that the pink's hue is somewhat between red and magenta."*+++++

That's the way *I *see the colour of pink.


----------



## fibre (Jan 9, 2011)

GuRu said:


> Dot, perhaps the imagination of pink are different between me and you.
> The English Wikipedia says and I cite :
> +++++"Pink is a mixture of red and white. The use of the word for the color we know today as pink was first recorded in the late 17th century.[2]
> 
> ...



So this tranlienianum is 'pinkish' ?


----------



## NYEric (Jan 9, 2011)

Pink.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 9, 2011)

GuRu said:


> Dot, perhaps the imagination of pink are different between me and you.
> The English Wikipedia says and I cite :
> +++++"Pink is a mixture of red and white. The use of the word for the color we know today as pink was first recorded in the late 17th century.[2]
> 
> ...



As I understand it, I could go to Wikipedia and change the text to something that would support what I've learned and taught over the years. A light value of magenta (red-violet) might also be called lavender in many orchidists vocabulary. Then again, I would call lavender a light value of violet.


----------

